# Beyond Macro



## Buckster (May 10, 2012)

Beyond macro (1:1), there is micro (microscopic).  I just got an adapter today to shoot through my microscope, and these are my first shots through it:

A dog's taste buds:






Cross-section of a Morning Glory root:





Looking forward to playing with this setup, including focus stacking to get some really interesting stuff.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 10, 2012)

Only you, Buckster! 

Pretty interesting, I must say.


----------



## Josh66 (May 10, 2012)

Sweet.  What level of magnification is this?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

Ooooohhhhh :thumbup:


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 10, 2012)

What I wanna know, is how did you get the dog to hold his tongue still long enough to take the picture?


----------



## Buckster (May 10, 2012)

O|||||||O said:


> Sweet.  What level of magnification is this?


These were shot at 800X (400X on microscope x 2X on camera adapter).


----------



## jake337 (May 10, 2012)

Awesome.  We all need to start throwing out as many ideas as possible for a super micro list.

We'll call it "Buckster's Micro Bucket".


----------



## Buckster (May 10, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> What I wanna know, is how did you get the dog to hold his tongue still long enough to take the picture?


Sit!  Stick out your tongue!  Hold still while I use this scalpel on you!  Good dog!



Actually, it's a bit less exciting than that; I've got a couple hundred pre-prepared slides with all kinds of stuff on them already, including this.


----------



## jake337 (May 10, 2012)

Buckster said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> > What I wanna know, is how did you get the dog to hold his tongue still long enough to take the picture?
> ...



Awww.  So you already have a long list of things to shoot.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 10, 2012)

Buckster said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> > What I wanna know, is how did you get the dog to hold his tongue still long enough to take the picture?
> ...



Darn. You just too all the fun out of it. Poor doggie.


----------



## Buckster (May 10, 2012)

jake337 said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > HughGuessWho said:
> ...


I can always use more.  Besides, maybe some of the requests will be easier to get a shot of and posted that way.


----------



## pgriz (May 10, 2012)

So Buckster, is you microscope a bright-field microscope?  Can you adapt it for phase contrast?  Because if you can, you'll have a marvelous time.  When in college, I had access to our microscopy lab which had all kind of equipment, and a very nice phase-contrast scope.  The lab custodian taught me how to fix and then slice tissues and mount them, and while the bright-field view was very interesting, the phase constrast view was spectacular.  Unfortunately, most of the images I have from that time were slides, and they are buried somewhere in several large boxes in the basement, so can't share.  But if I ever get more cash than I need, I'd consider buying a phase-contrast microscope...


----------



## Buckster (May 10, 2012)

pgriz said:


> So Buckster, is you microscope a bright-field microscope?  Can you adapt it for phase contrast?  Because if you can, you'll have a marvelous time.  When in college, I had access to our microscopy lab which had all kind of equipment, and a very nice phase-contrast scope.  The lab custodian taught me how to fix and then slice tissues and mount them, and while the bright-field view was very interesting, the phase constrast view was spectacular.  Unfortunately, most of the images I have from that time were slides, and they are buried somewhere in several large boxes in the basement, so can't share.  But if I ever get more cash than I need, I'd consider buying a phase-contrast microscope...


I can adapt it for bright or dark field phase contrast.  I'm planning to buy the kit to do that.


----------

